# What Happens When You Leave Out An Oil!



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I made 2 batches today and left out 8 ozs. of oil in each batch. What will that do to the soap?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Make it lye heavy. If you know exactly what was left out, you can re-batch, adding in the forgotten oils.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

When you say lye heavy means it is not good unless rebatched? Is it good for laundry soap?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

When I say lye heavy, it means it would have too much lye and could burn your skin. Whether it would be good for laundry soap would depend on how big of a batch it was. Run it through the lye calculator with the amounts of oils that you actually used. Set the superfat at 0% and see how much lye it calls for. If it is not less than the amount of lye that you actually used, then I would think you could use it for laundry soap with no issues. If you used more lye than the oils would call for at a 0% superfat, then you will likely have some free lye in your soap. Up to you at that point if you want to use it for laundry, but I would be careful handling it, as it could irritate your skin. (It should rinse out in the wash, though.) But rebatching is not that painful, IMO, and gives you a lovely (if not quite as pretty) soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Run the recipe through the lye calculator at thesage.com with the 8 ounces missing. You will then be able to see your lye percentage for yourself. 

During a class (a gal purchased the Vicki molds from Kelsie so instead of the normal walmart recipe for class I made up the walmart recipe, just more butters and oils, to make the size bar she wanted) I put in 16 ounces of lye (walmart recipe), instead of the 26 I needed. I didn't even know I made the mistake until the next morning when I went to cut it, it was still soft  I gave it another day in the mold and 3 weeks later it will need a little more time on the cure rack, but it is beautiful soap. 

So this may not be the mistake you think it is.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I used 16 pz Lye and 16 ozs water in recipe with 16 oz milk at emulsion. The thesage site tells me 14.87 in the safe range at 5%. And in the not safe range at 15.65 at 0%.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So you're at about a -2% superfat, give or take.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

So not getting this percent thing today.......... Is it safe to use for body or do I use it for laundry soap?


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Tonque tested the soap today. Bleah! BUT no lye zap!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your soap doesn't have any free lye in it, it is saponified at 2%. Cure it and use it. The calculators can only tell us so much. If it's good soap use it, if not grate it up and use it for laundry soap. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks! Vickie. I think the one batch is ugly BUT my son likes the look of it. I used Dragon's Blood. Tinted the top red expecting the bottom part to turn dark. It hasn't it is a light tan.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It usually gets darker as it cures, oxidises, why when you cut your bar it's still tan in the middle. Whose Dragon's Blood did you use, they are not all created equal  There is a deep dark one (Tamara's is excellent) then there is a much more powdery version others call dragons breath. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Actually, Vicki, it would be at about negative 2% superfat. But that assumes absolutely perfect measurements in everything, no lye crystals caught in the strainer that never make it into the batch, etc. A bit of lye left in your strainer, an extra 1/4 oz of oil here or there, and pretty soon, you're "up" to zero. 

Anyhow, you can always test run a bar and see. If it's not zapping, it shouldn't burn you, but it might be harsher than your other soaps.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

@ Vicki ~ Tamera's, the bottom of the bars has starte turning dark. Time will tell.
@ hsmomof4 ~ hubby did the tongue test and said it za[pped. Sooooooo, will probably use for laundry soap or rebatch.......


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Betty, Vicki's right, it will darken alot as it cures. It just takes a little time. You'll be surprised how dark it will be in a few weeks


----------

